# Arizona Couse..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I'm on my way home from Couse Deer hunting with my dad in AZ. It was tough this year with the earlier hunt being so hot! We saw a good amount of deer but, I just could not turn up a 100"+ buck to save my life. I was also limited on where I hiked to because my dad just can't do those long hauls so, we hunted fairly mildly.

The day before the last we glasses up a smaller buck that was bedded at 830 yards and I thought I'd try a shot and if I get him then great! So I built a little snipers nest using our jackets flipped out the bipod and laid out my gun and settled it in.. I was comfortable and steady so, I did about a dozen dry runs on this deer before I made the decision and everything felt good. I had a small target so I had to make sure I was perfect.

Once I decide the conditions were right and I can make the shot I went ahead and dialed up the turret and settled in. I settled my breathing and started the motion. Boom! I squeeze one off, quickly loosing sight from the recoil and everyone starts making noise so, I figured the shot was good..

The rest is history..

270WSM Remington 700 on an aftermarket stock with a timney flats blade trigger and a 5x20 huskemaw.

140gr Nosler accubond over 65gr of H1000 doing an average of 3020 fps. (1/2 MOA data)

Also got a bonus dog that tried to out run my 270 and my dad was able to can a nice 2 point that scored 82"

The deer in the video is just right of the white rock. There's 2 deer and he's the left of the 2


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Here are some pictures.
Look at the size of the deer next to my gun and that will give some of you guys that don’t know just how small these deer are..


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Nice shooting! I love hunting Coues, now i just need to kill one!


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Couse deer are a real prize congratulations that's some great shooting.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats on the grey ghost. People that have never hunted them have no idea of what it entails to find a good buck and get him on the ground.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

sound like a great hunt congrats !


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats - thanks for sharing! The vapor trail of the bullet in the video is pretty sweet!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats on a cool looking deer. I hear they are hard little buggers to hunt.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats on a fine trophy! I'll be in 32 next year chasing them


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

300 Wby said:


> Congrats on a fine trophy! I'll be in 32 next year chasing them


thats where I was.. Lots of my family live down there.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

Congrats! Those are 2 awesome bucks!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> thats where I was.. Lots of my family live down there.


Awesome! You got a good buck! I have 9 points going into 2019 so I should be a shoe in for the Dec tag. Hoping for a fun hunt and good hunting weather.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

300 Wby said:


> Awesome! You got a good buck! I have 9 points going into 2019 so I should be a shoe in for the Dec tag. Hoping for a fun hunt and good hunting weather.


You'll love that late December tag, I had it two years in a row 2016 and then again in 17. I spent 8 points on the 16 hunt and got lucky on the 17 hunt. The best advise is to go as late as possible. I was down there the week of the hunt between Christmas and New Years and the bucks were just starting to get interested in the does. But it was still a tough hunt to find that bigger buck.

My 2017 buck in my avatar that I shot in 36c.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> You'll love that late December tag, I had it two years in a row 2016 and then again in 17. I spent 8 points on the 16 hunt and got lucky on the 17 hunt. The best advise is to go as late as possible. I was down there the week of the hunt between Christmas and New Years and the bucks were just starting to get interested in the does. But it was still a tough hunt to find that bigger buck.
> 
> My 2017 buck in my avatar that I shot in 36c.


That is a very nice buck Critter!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been living with his picture on my desktop for the last 10 months now and he has been finished up at the taxidermist in Tucson since August. I can't wait until February when we will be back down there hunting javelina so that I can get my hands on the finished mount. 

It has been hard not just jumping in my vehicle and taking that long round trip just to pick him up.......................come on Februaury


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Critter said:


> I have been living with his picture on my desktop for the last 10 months now and he has been finished up at the taxidermist in Tucson since August. I can't wait until February when we will be back down there hunting javelina so that I can get my hands on the finished mount.
> 
> It has been hard not just jumping in my vehicle and taking that long round trip just to pick him up.......................come on Februaury


Wish I would have known that! I could have picked it up for you


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome! congrats


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats on a good buck and awesome shot. I might head down this coming weekend and do some spotting for some guys. Also get a feel for it and see if it’s something I want to spend my points on.


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

That hunt looks like a blast, I hope I will have some pics in a month. Well Done!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations. Nice shot and thanks for posting.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> Congrats on the grey ghost. People that have never hunted them have no idea of what it entails to find a good buck and get him on the ground.


I do and I'm still too chicken to try!! ;-)

Congrats on the deer!


----------

